# Laptop keeps lagging and freezing



## ColdFeet (May 20, 2012)

I need a little help my laptop an acer aspire 5332 keeps lagging and freezing, every time I go on a online game that I play alot of Every time I go on it within 10 mins I have to log out and reboot the computer but if I don't go on it it don't lag or freeze only when I play the game. Iv'e been playing it now 4 years and never used to do it iv'e tried doing clean ups etc but still nothing is working. Will I need to buy a new laptop maybe?

Thanks

ColdFeet


----------



## johnb35 (May 20, 2012)

When you say you've done cleanup, what programs are you talking about?  Have you ran malwarebytes and Ccleaner?


----------



## ColdFeet (May 20, 2012)

Yeah iv'e used Ccleaner and also advanced system care 5 pro version and they don't seem to work. so im lost for ideas now


----------



## johnb35 (May 20, 2012)

How much memory is installed on this laptop?  Can you list the specs?  It may be overheating as well.


----------



## ColdFeet (May 20, 2012)

Processor	Celeron(R) Dual-Core CPU       T3000  @ 1.80GHz, 1795 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s), Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	3.00 GB, OS Name Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium


----------



## johnb35 (May 20, 2012)

What game do you play?  The celeron processor isn't that good even though its a dual core processor.  Did this game ever play without lagging or freezing?


----------



## ColdFeet (May 20, 2012)

Yeah iv'e been playing it now about 4 years without any problems its just been in the last month I would say that if im on it more then 10 mins it either freezes and the laptop makes a funny buzzing noises then comes around again after like 2-3 mins or it just laggs really bad but not just the game everything. this is the game--->http://us.darkorbit.com/ its played straight from there website once you logged in


----------



## johnb35 (May 20, 2012)

Ok, lets do something differently.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run Rkill.scr,  Rkill.exe, or Rkill.com  but *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

*Vista and Windows 7 users must right click on the hijackthis icon and click on run as.  If the run as option doesn't appear then press and hold the shift key while right clicking on the icon to get it to appear.* 



Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## ColdFeet (May 20, 2012)

Im just doing the Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware


----------



## ColdFeet (May 20, 2012)

the scan I mean and also downloaded HijackThis


----------



## ColdFeet (May 20, 2012)

This is the log from the Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware scan 

Registry Keys Detected: 1
HKCU\Software\DC3_FEXEC (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Detected: 1
C:\Users\azz\AppData\Roaming\dclogs (Stolen.Data) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Detected: 2
C:\ProgramData\IBUpdaterService\ibsvc.exe (PUP.BundleInstaller.IB) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\azz\AppData\Roaming\dclogs\2012-05-12-7.dc (Stolen.Data) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

And this is the 1 from HijackThis  


R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://feed.helperbar.com/?publisher=Reimage&dpid=Reimage&co=GB&userid=2a1c8798-0f61-4693-9444-2cdb11e96b0c&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&m=aspire_5332&r=27361109c215l03f4z1h5t47l2x278
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.sweetim.com/?crg=3.1010000.10004
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = http://feed.helperbar.com/?publisher=Reimage&dpid=Reimage&co=GB&userid=2a1c8798-0f61-4693-9444-2cdb11e96b0c&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://feed.helperbar.com/?publisher=Reimage&dpid=Reimage&co=GB&userid=2a1c8798-0f61-4693-9444-2cdb11e96b0c&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = http://g.msn.com/1me10IE9ENUS/110
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer, optimized for Bing and MSN
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\10.2.0.3\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\10.2.0.3\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {ae07101b-46d4-4a98-af68-0333ea26e113} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vProt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-app?lic=OE1FSC1SRk9ENC1TWFdSOC1KUlRRQS1KQURDSi1XRU1CUg"&"inst=NzYtODM4MTE4Njk2LUNJUCsyLUQzODFMKzYtVFVHKzMtRERUKzMyODQzLUkxMCsxLVNUMTBBUFArMS1MU0QrMi1ERDEwKzEtUDEwVEIrMg"&"prod=94"&"ver=10.0.1416
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Global Registration] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Registration\GREG.exe" BOOT
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Advanced SystemCare 5] "C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe" /AutoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WN111v2 Smart Wizard.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WN111v2\WN111v2.exe
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\10.2.0\ViProtocol.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Advanced SystemCare Service 5 (AdvancedSystemCareService5) - IObit - C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Acer ePower Service (ePowerSvc) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer ePower Management\ePowerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GRegService (Greg_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Registration\GregHSRW.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Inkjet Printer/Scanner/Fax Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup (jswpsapi) - Atheros Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WN111v2\jswpsapi.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Overwolf Updater Service (OverwolfUpdaterService) - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Print Spooler (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Updater Service - Acer - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Updater\UpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: vToolbarUpdater10.2.0 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\10.2.0\ToolbarUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)


----------



## ColdFeet (May 20, 2012)

This is the hijackthis log 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://feed.helperbar.com/?publisher=Reimage&dpid=Reimage&co=GB&userid=2a1c8798-0f61-4693-9444-2cdb11e96b0c&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&m=aspire_5332&r=27361109c215l03f4z1h5t47l2x278
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.sweetim.com/?crg=3.1010000.10004
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = http://feed.helperbar.com/?publisher=Reimage&dpid=Reimage&co=GB&userid=2a1c8798-0f61-4693-9444-2cdb11e96b0c&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://feed.helperbar.com/?publisher=Reimage&dpid=Reimage&co=GB&userid=2a1c8798-0f61-4693-9444-2cdb11e96b0c&searchtype=ds&q={searchTerms}
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = http://g.msn.com/1me10IE9ENUS/110
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer, optimized for Bing and MSN
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\10.2.0.3\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\10.2.0.3\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {ae07101b-46d4-4a98-af68-0333ea26e113} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {99079a25-328f-4bd4-be04-00955acaa0a7} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vProt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AvgUninstallURL] cmd.exe /c start http://www.avg.com/ww.special-uninstallation-feedback-app?lic=OE1FSC1SRk9ENC1TWFdSOC1KUlRRQS1KQURDSi1XRU1CUg"&"inst=NzYtODM4MTE4Njk2LUNJUCsyLUQzODFMKzYtVFVHKzMtRERUKzMyODQzLUkxMCsxLVNUMTBBUFArMS1MU0QrMi1ERDEwKzEtUDEwVEIrMg"&"prod=94"&"ver=10.0.1416
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Global Registration] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Registration\GREG.exe" BOOT
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Advanced SystemCare 5] "C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCTray.exe" /AutoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WN111v2 Smart Wizard.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WN111v2\WN111v2.exe
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\10.2.0\ViProtocol.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Advanced SystemCare Service 5 (AdvancedSystemCareService5) - IObit - C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 5\ASCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Acer ePower Service (ePowerSvc) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer ePower Management\ePowerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GRegService (Greg_Service) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Acer\Registration\GregHSRW.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Inkjet Printer/Scanner/Fax Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup (jswpsapi) - Atheros Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WN111v2\jswpsapi.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Overwolf Updater Service (OverwolfUpdaterService) - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Print Spooler (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Updater Service - Acer - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Updater\UpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: vToolbarUpdater10.2.0 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\10.2.0\ToolbarUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)


----------



## johnb35 (May 20, 2012)

I need you to post new full logs for both.  There is information at the beginning of both logs you didn't post.  Is do some issues though.  But will wait until I see the full logs.


----------

